# Request new revolver input



## showgun (Nov 12, 2008)

I may be adding a revolver soon. Can any of you give input comparing the following? Comanche III, Rossi 951, EAA Windicator. Please & Thanks.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't know much about revolvers, but here's a recent thread about member _WildBill1260_ having issues with a Comanche .22 revolver that he purchased. It was returned soon after.

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=16163&highlight=cheap+revolver

-Jeff-


----------

